# Exchange Rates !!!!



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi guys, as a few might know we are getting married in July and we are off to the states for the Honeymoon, so i was looking for an answer to this question  

All help will be appreciated!!!


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Rislar,
I spend a lot of time in the States (also got married there - Vegas by any chance?)
Travelex are good if you change money online & collect at an airport - post office seem to have put their rates up a lot recently. Best of all is Nationwide - open an account & deposit what you want to change.
You'll defo need cash in the states, but credit cards always give me a better rate than I can ever find.
Do not change money over there though - it can be up to 15% more expensive as there banks just don't want to know.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Kelcat said:


> Hi Rislar,
> I spend a lot of time in the States (also got married there - Vegas by any chance?)
> Travelex are good if you change money online & collect at an airport - post office seem to have put their rates up a lot recently. Best of all is Nationwide - open an account & deposit what you want to change.
> You'll defo need cash in the states, but credit cards always give me a better rate than I can ever find.
> Do not change money over there though - it can be up to 15% more expensive as there banks just don't want to know.


Vegas it is, what a guess  i did put Nationwide in as an option but it didnt show up!! i usually just take cash but as this time im going for 2 weeks id rather not have that kind of money on me!

Thanks Kelcat, your a gentleman


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Rislar - tips sent by PM to earn you brownie points.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Kelcat said:


> Rislar - tips sent by PM to earn you brownie points.


Thanks for all the info, great tips by the way


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello Rislar,
Vegas is in some serious trouble right now and room rates have been decimated. As long as there is not a convention in town rooms can be seen at $39 a night on the strip.

Ray.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Hello Rislar,
> Vegas is in some serious trouble right now and room rates have been decimated. As long as there is not a convention in town rooms can be seen at $39 a night on the strip.
> 
> Ray.


Thanks Ray, ive been looking for a while now and have noticed the drop, ours is still $181 per night for now!!!!! typical


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Rislar,
Check out the Flamingo.
I haven't stayed there as we always had an RV but I get promotional e-mail's from them both in Vegas and Laughlin from $19.99 and up.

The only one we have stayed in was the Imperial a few years ago and managed three nights at $100. If you get aproached by Time Share touts take a tour and earn $100 each.
OK I know your on honeymoon.

Ray.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Hi Rislar,
> Check out the Flamingo.
> I haven't stayed there as we always had an RV but I get promotional e-mail's from them both in Vegas and Laughlin from $19.99 and up.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ray i did look at the Flamingo, but it looked a bit cheesy!! as its my Honeymoon im not to fussed about price, just want to make it memorable, so im kind of pushing the boat out and have around 10k to go nuts with  thanks for your input though it is appreciated 

Steve


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Treasure Island one of my favourite hotels on the strip. The beds are the comfiest ever and they actually sell them :lol: I alway take travellers cheques when going to the states as you can use them the same as cash. I always used to buy them commission free from a place in victoria when the rate was £1 - $2. just used to get them when the rate was good. I wish I had got a lot more of them as we didnt get to Vegas last year (but have for the three before that) My Favourite town.

Have you had a look on expedia for the hotel you want as I have often booked the hotels cheaper on the site than with the hotel direct.

Sonja


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks sonja, its a tuff call at the end as its my first time there! ive booked into Planet Hollywood now, at great rates, the flights are the dearest things! but as ive said im not to bothered about price, its all about the fun


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

try the link below for best exchange rates.

http://www.comparetravelmoney.co.uk/index.asp?sort=USD&#compare

The Oost Office comes out very badly.


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

I as said earlier Nationwide is great.

I also use CaxtonFx Card, where you prepay money on to the card and can use it as a debit card, low charges, and really good exchange rate which you fix when buying. Not bought dollars though but I am sure they do it just have to have a dollar one, opposing to Euro one.

Have a great time I have always wanted to go to Las Vegas, I love the thrill of a little gamble, although I have never even been to a casino.

Pat


----------

